# Telegraph Newspaper at Fault for Demonising E-Cigarettes



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)

Professor Brad Rodu, from the University of Louisville wrote last week on his website, rodutobaccotruth, about the Daily Telegraph having to publish a correction regarding false information they printed demonising e-cigarettes.

The story in question was about the alleged 4 in 10 teen e-cig users that would never have smoked, but now apprently vape. However, the actual study the Telegraph quoted made no such claims.

Professor Rodu filed a complaint with the Independent Press Standards Organisation (IPSO), who passed the complaint initially to the Telegraph, who replied that they had done nothing wrong.

Not one to be deterred, Professor Rodu wrote a follow up letter claiming, “These items are not just marginally inaccurate summaries, and they do not involve methodological complexities; they represent misuse of simple English words to conflate ever e-cig triers to current users and to redefine teens who hadn’t started to smoke as those who would never smoke. The article remains inaccurate and misleading, and it still requires amendment.”

On June the 25th Professor Rodu learnt that the article was indeed misleading, and that the Telegraph needed to take remedial action, hence the correction.

The Daily Telegraph is by no means the worst offender for publishing misinformation regarding e-cigarettes, indeed several of the red top papers give it a fair run for its money, but as Professor Rodu wrote regarding this incident, “The IPSO decision sends a message to the British news media: Get your facts straight when reporting about e-cigarettes. It’s a shame that there is no equivalent media watchdog in the U.S.” 

http://www.totallywicked-eliquid.co.uk/news/2015/july/newspaper-inaccurately-demonise.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (14/8/15)

That's really great to hear.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Average vapor Joe (14/8/15)

Prof Rodu for the win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

